# Wacker gear



## longstrike (May 23, 2011)

So everyone is talking about ways to avoid being a wacker and how Tacticool is just unnecessary, but in my student run corps it’s a totally different story.  Everyone is looking for the latest and greatest in totally useless gear.  I’m looking for anything that might give me an edge in this competition and would appreciate any suggestions or links.  

This can range from off duty gear, to things that clutter my belt, to the EMT pants with the most pockets.  Thanks for the advice

Links would be the most helpful but if not I can work with just a name


----------



## medichopeful (May 23, 2011)

lol


----------



## Anjel (May 23, 2011)

medichopeful said:


> lol



+1

Just admit it OP. You want to be a wacker. It's ok.


----------



## longstrike (May 23, 2011)

Thats less than helpful, but im still excited about this new website and my first thread ever.  In the future I'm looking for a little more substance


----------



## Anjel (May 23, 2011)

Sorry 

http://www.galls.com/

http://www.511tactical.com/Shop


----------



## Anjel (May 23, 2011)

and this looked interesting

http://www.lapolicegear.com/bereho.html


----------



## medichopeful (May 23, 2011)

longstrike said:


> I’m looking for anything that might give me an edge in this competition and would appreciate any suggestions or links.



http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/08..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0K1MMCBP09PKJ8PT6PC1


----------



## Tommerag (May 23, 2011)

medichopeful said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/08..._m=atvpdkikx0der&pf_rd_r=0k1mmcbp09pkj8pt6pc1



+100


----------



## longstrike (May 23, 2011)

Thank you, thats much more useful, but im kind of more looking for little jems that i might have missed.  I will continue to comb ems supply websites but if anyone finds somthing that just screams wacker, toss it here


----------



## Anjel (May 23, 2011)

medichopeful said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/08..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0K1MMCBP09PKJ8PT6PC1



I just bought that for class. VERY USEFUL!


----------



## longstrike (May 23, 2011)

lol I'm taking a class that uses a different edition of that same book


----------



## medichopeful (May 23, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I just bought that for class. VERY USEFUL!



We used it for A&P I-II.  VERY well written and informative.  I'm gonna read it a second time starting tomorrow B)


----------



## longstrike (May 23, 2011)

lol
im taking a class with a different edition of that same book


----------



## medichopeful (May 23, 2011)

longstrike said:


> Thank you, thats much more useful, but im kind of more looking for little jems that i might have missed.  I will continue to comb ems supply websites but if anyone finds somthing that just screams wacker, toss it here



Ok, I'm a bit curious.  Why do you want to become a whacker?


----------



## Anjel (May 23, 2011)

medichopeful said:


> We used it for A&P I-II.  VERY well written and informative.  I'm gonna read it a second time starting tomorrow B)



Yea I am in AP 1 right now


----------



## medichopeful (May 23, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Yea I am in AP 1 right now



A&P I is useful, but A&P II is much more interesting IMHO


----------



## longstrike (May 23, 2011)

Well honestly I'm a bit of a gadget geek.  Ever since youth corps in my old town ive just collected gear and kept it on my person.  Now I am free from ridicule as I have found a corps full of likeminded individuals and i want to go all out.  I'm sure it will wear off after my first hernia

btw http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Illegitimi_non_carborundum


----------



## medichopeful (May 23, 2011)

longstrike said:


> Well honestly I'm a bit of a gadget geek.  Ever since youth corps in my old town ive just collected gear and kept it on my person.  Now I am free from ridicule as I have found a corps full of likeminded individuals and i want to go all out.  I'm sure it will wear off after my first hernia
> 
> btw http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Illegitimi_non_carborundum



Whatever suits you, as long as you have the knowledge to back it up! lol


----------



## longstrike (May 23, 2011)

I'm working on that aspect of it as well
I think I'm pretty well versed in bls protocal and patient care but theres always room


----------



## Anjel (May 23, 2011)

longstrike said:


> Well honestly I'm a bit of a gadget geek.  Ever since youth corps in my old town ive just collected gear and kept it on my person.  Now I am free from ridicule as I have found a corps full of likeminded individuals and i want to go all out.  I'm sure it will wear off after my first hernia
> 
> btw http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Illegitimi_non_carborundum



Since you got that from "uncyclopedia" I'll consider the source. 

It's a mock latin translation for "don't let the :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:s grind you down"


----------



## longstrike (May 23, 2011)

Ya from WWII, but this version is funnier


----------



## mycrofft (May 23, 2011)

*Use search function. I started a couple threads years ago.*

Let me give you some key words and observations regarding entry-level techs:

WORDS:
 knife, holsters, windshield punch, V-blade, flashlight, Kelly clamp, elastic tourniquet, electronic stethoscope, crych kit.

OBSERVATIONS:
 The more experienced you are, the less your kit carries, yet the more you are prepared to do.
 The more experienced you are, the less (unnecessary care) you do.
 The more experienced you are *at the basic level*, the less time on scene you spend. 
 The more experienced you are, the closer to your protocols you automatically work, and the better the documentation of protocol departures you make.
 The more experienced you are, the less trash and missing items in your kit after an incident and the faster you are truly back in service. 
 The more experienced you are, the more likely you will conduct a sharps count before you try to move the patient, avoid and wash off spooge, and think scene sfety throughout any incident.

That do it?


----------



## medichopeful (May 23, 2011)

longstrike said:


> I'm working on that aspect of it as well
> I think I'm pretty well versed in bls protocal and patient care but theres always room



I definitely commend you for realizing this!  BLS is truly the very, very bottom of medical care.  Hell, I think I learned more in A&P then I did in EMT-B, and that's saying something!

Continue learning, never stop.  The moment you lose interest in knowledge or learning is the day you should find a new field.

Best of luck!
Eric


----------



## longstrike (May 23, 2011)

mycrofft said:


> Let me give you some key words and observations regarding entry-level techs:
> 
> OBSERVATIONS:
> The more experienced you are, the less your kit carries, yet the more you are prepared to do.
> ...



That is extremely well said and I will take that into consideration.  
On another note that first list was pretty good too.  I have some googling to do on those, but I will strive to impart at least some of what you wrote about into my on scene aditude and my practice habbits.  Thanks for the advice


----------



## samiam (May 23, 2011)

#1 EMI EMT Shears

EMI multi-purpose EMT rescue shears.. Functions include: standard bottle opener, wire stripper, equipment opener, grasper, saw, trimmer, knife, oxygen bottle opener, cutter, scraper, can opener, screwdriver, and scissors. - EMI multi-purpose EMT rescue shears..

http://www.nursingscrubsshop.com/nu...cts.php?q=EMI+multi+purpose+EMT+rescue+shears


#2 Portable Bypass

http://www.medtronic.com/for-health...products/pbs-portable-bypass-system/index.htm

#3 Face Shield (Just in case)

http://www.amazon.com/Uvex-S8510-Po...3ACE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1306175519&sr=8-2


----------



## longstrike (May 23, 2011)

lol I love the shears
I wonder if one side is serated like in normal shears, I cant tell from the picture
Thanks for the imput


----------



## samiam (May 23, 2011)

I cannot tell either. Too much stuff for me


----------



## longstrike (May 23, 2011)

it says lightweight saw
looks like they are


----------



## Gray (May 23, 2011)

LOL, funny post. Let me be honest I am a gear err hound (watching my p's and q's). What I'd like to know is if I carry my own steth, small flashlight and shears is this too much of being a whacker? I want to have the tools to do the job but I don't need 400 lbs of gear on me to do it. Honest feedback would be appreciated.

Oh edit, regular shears, regular steh, regular light, not a 500 lumen one, LOL>


----------



## longstrike (May 23, 2011)

I never really thought of wacker as a number, but more that you have gear on you that never gets used.  I ride from 7pm to 7am and a flashlight is a must, however, if i rode the other half of the day it might be a little unessesary.


----------



## medichopeful (May 23, 2011)

Gray said:


> LOL, funny post. Let me be honest I am a gear err hound (watching my p's and q's). What I'd like to know is if I carry my own steth, small flashlight and shears is this too much of being a whacker? I want to have the tools to do the job but I don't need 400 lbs of gear on me to do it. Honest feedback would be appreciated.
> 
> Oh edit, regular shears, regular steh, regular light, not a 500 lumen one, LOL>



That absolutely wouldn't make you a whacker, not even close!  Now, if you carry that stuff off duty, THEN I'd say you crossed the line


----------



## Gray (May 23, 2011)

LOL, that's when I usually carry more. I keep a GO bag in my house, my car and wife's car, along with EDCing a small legal knife and a small flashlight. We could go over whats in the go bag, but I would make another thread for that. I shouldn't do this as it may lead to more whackers but edcforums.com is where you can really learn a lot.


----------



## nemedic (May 23, 2011)

Gray said:


> LOL, that's when I usually carry more. I keep a GO bag in my house, my car and wife's car, along with EDCing a small legal knife and a small flashlight. We could go over whats in the go bag, but I would make another thread for that. I shouldn't do this as it may lead to more whackers but edcforums.com is where you can really learn a lot.



Generally, while on duty, I carry my steth (Yes it's a Littmann. Got my first one as a gift. When the cat chewed a hole in it, I replaced it for the tacticool Black Edition variation.)Other than the steth, maybe 2 pairs of gloves, a penlight in one shirt pocket, small knife, and small notepad/pen.


----------



## Gray (May 23, 2011)

Ok so I don't feel too bad. Wife bought me the Littman Master cardio all black, she says it brings the color out in my eyes.


----------



## crazycajun (May 23, 2011)

medichopeful said:


> That absolutely wouldn't make you a whacker, not even close!  Now, if you carry that stuff off duty, THEN I'd say you crossed the line



I carry gear off duty however, if I roll up on a scene and stop in my county I am immediately on the clock which is handy for some quick overtime.


----------



## samiam (May 23, 2011)

crazycajun said:


> I carry gear off duty however, if I roll up on a scene and stop in my county I am immediately on the clock which is handy for some quick overtime.



Do you legally have to stop then?


----------



## sir.shocksalot (May 23, 2011)

Big shears. Put those on your belt for instant wacker status.
http://cp18.heritagewebdesign.com/~..._id=15&zenid=87a328f498e52fb932490bfb3dd2f413

You'll be the envy of all the people with lesser shears.


----------



## crazycajun (May 23, 2011)

samiam said:


> Do you legally have to stop then?



You don't have to but our department does request it. DHEC claims it is an ethical duty.


----------



## RanchoEMT (May 23, 2011)

sir.shocksalot said:


> Big shears. Put those on your belt for instant wacker status.
> http://cp18.heritagewebdesign.com/~..._id=15&zenid=87a328f498e52fb932490bfb3dd2f413
> 
> You'll be the envy of all the people with lesser shears.



Ha! Someone I work with sports those shears... Thats the first thing you look at when you see him. He looks like all he's missing is the O-yoroi..


----------



## samiam (May 23, 2011)

sir.shocksalot said:


> Big shears. Put those on your belt for instant wacker status.
> http://cp18.heritagewebdesign.com/~..._id=15&zenid=87a328f498e52fb932490bfb3dd2f413
> 
> You'll be the envy of all the people with lesser shears.



Those are really expensive.


----------



## samiam (May 23, 2011)

crazycajun said:


> You don't have to but our department does request it. DHEC claims it is an ethical duty.



Interesting.. I assume that is only if there is no one else on scene? That could become very time consuming.


----------



## longstrike (May 23, 2011)

Nice shears, and their big enough that it justifies it's own spot on my belt.  Since thy won't fit in my shear pocket.  A bit expensive but I'll check around for lower prices and different models


----------



## crazycajun (May 23, 2011)

samiam said:


> Interesting.. I assume that is only if there is no one else on scene? That could become very time consuming.



You can stop if anyone is on scene. If they advise you they need help, you stay and are on the clock.


----------



## rwarner0129 (May 23, 2011)

*Comprehensive Health Services*

I am in discussion with CHS...Comprehensive Health Services out of VA to work contract in Iraq in replaceing military in the pull out.

This is a first for me.  Has anyone ever done this type of job?  Has anyone heard of CHS - Comprehensive Health Services?

I would greatly appreciate all comments...

rick

 u can response to rwarner0129 at aol dot com


----------



## the_negro_puppy (May 23, 2011)

Why is it always the newbies and volunteers that insist on carrying the most equipment?

Whacker (noun): Any EMT, Firefighter, Rescue Worker

who enjoys his job simply for the pleasure of...

A. Hearing their own voice on the radio
B. Using lights and sirens on the ambulance/fire truck
C. Using lights and sirens on their personal vehicle
D. A life time subscription to Galls because of the sheer amount of stuff ordered from them
E. Having more stuff on their work belt then Batman
F. Only showing up (whether they were dispatched or not) for the 'good calls'(car rollovers, structure fires, High angle rescues)
G. once in while having patient contact
H. Wearing anything that has their fire company on it so they can get 50% off in stores or food
I. Wearing their Class A uniforms to parades and to public events
J. Driving around with a bumper sticker that says... "My wife said ‘if I go to the fire house one more time I'm going to leave you'...boy I'm going to miss her..."
K. Taking their lunch break and going to the fire house
J. Calling their favorite Rig or engine "my baby"
L. Sneaking out of their house at 2:30 in the morning so they can go wax their "BABY"
M. Having pictures at work of their "BABY" and keeping the pictures of their real children at home
N. Having at least one room full of Fire and EMS stuff
O. When on vacation visiting the local Fire and EMS departments


We have a not for profit group called chaplain watch that run around our party/bar precincts providing "rapid" first response







Big purple jumpsuits lots of wacker gear. Nil medical training other than simple first aid.


----------



## Tommerag (May 23, 2011)

the_negro_puppy said:


> Why is it always the newbies and volunteers that insist on carrying the most equipment?
> 
> Whacker (noun): Any EMT, Firefighter, Rescue Worker
> 
> ...



Love it


----------



## longstrike (May 23, 2011)

Lol it's only funny because I do half of that and I know someone who does the other half


----------



## Tommerag (May 23, 2011)

longstrike said:


> Lol it's only funny because I do half of that and I know someone who does the other half



Oh boy


----------



## adamjh3 (May 23, 2011)

> Calling their favorite Rig or engine "my baby"



But... but... She drives better than my POV h34r:


----------



## longstrike (May 23, 2011)

Oh come on
Everyone was like that at least once.  I think we've all wanted a new toy at least once
Oh I love that doctor
Wibbly wobbly timey wimey


----------



## silver (May 23, 2011)

I have determined the ultimate whacker piece of gear is a thigh pouch to carry all the stuff you have accumulated as a whacker.

That will truly set you apart from the rest of them...


----------



## BandageBrigade (May 23, 2011)

Is this for some joke contest? Or do you really want to be a wacker? Google radio chest harness.


----------



## longstrike (May 23, 2011)

It's kind of a running joke at my corps
Plus I'm a gadget person in general
Rofl a leg bag is absolutely the most wacker thing I've ever seen
I wouldn't dare go that far
Unless of course i got a pocked sized edition of the bls protocal to go in it
I don't think I'm ready for that magnitude of wackerism


----------



## longstrike (May 23, 2011)

Just looked at chest harness
It's the ultimate wacker tool


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 23, 2011)

I wear a chest harness at my winter job...Although that's a completely different story...


----------



## longstrike (May 23, 2011)

What's the job?
Ski patrol or some kind of rescue service is a little different than suburban ems


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 23, 2011)

Ski patrol. Trying to get on with the local SAR team.


----------



## rwik123 (May 24, 2011)

These


http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000S97ZW4/ref=redir_mdp_mobile/185-5050773-7723623


----------



## longstrike (May 24, 2011)

Lol those are kinda cool
Just like these gloves I found
http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/tools/d12a/


----------



## DrParasite (May 24, 2011)

easier than retyping all my wacker gear:


DrParasite said:


> I carry a combitool with portable generator in my truck, a full set of PPE (with SCBA and spare bottle), haligen and flatheaded ax, fully stocked BLS jump kit, fullty stocked ALS airway kit, portable radios (low band, high band, UHF, VHF and trunked), scanner, cell phone to make calls, iphone for music/internet, blackberry for email, and a machete.
> 
> I also have a leatherman, a 20 gauge shotgun (also in my trunk), two pistols that are in concealed holsters, spare rounds in my pocked (just in case), some kryptonite (just in case superman attacks me), a small amount of U238 (never know when you might need it), and a folding knife in every pocket.
> 
> I also have a CPR mask, keys, my wallet, pants, a T-shirt, pair of boxers, two socks, and my glasses.  I try to have some flares in my back pocket, never know when I might need to set up a landing zone or when i will stop by an MVA.  and body armor, never leave home without my vest under my outerwear, because you never know....


I was worried I wouldn't be ready for the Rapture this past weekend, so I decided to also purchase a pair of safety glasses, just in case


----------



## DrParasite (May 24, 2011)

longstrike said:


> Lol those are kinda cool
> Just like these gloves I found
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/tools/d12a/


if you think those are cool, you will have an orgasm when you check out these: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0007QTUYO...e=asn&creative=395105&creativeASIN=B0007QTUYO


----------



## longstrike (May 24, 2011)

Sir you are the ultimate wacker
I can't tell just how serious you are but I can only hope to one day be as boy scout prepared as you are.  Though I have no idea where I will find kryptonite or enough pocket knives to fill all my pockets as I commonly wear scottevest.
I tip my hat to you


----------



## longstrike (May 24, 2011)

Gloves are pretty cool
Now I just need that in a punctureproof, pathogen proof, machine washable version and my life will be complete


----------

